# [Gelöst] SATA-Controller will nicht (ATI SB700/SB800 2.6.18)

## BlackEye

Moin,

ich habe da folgendes Problem. Mein SATA Controller von ATI (ein SB700/SB800) will nicht funktionieren unter meinem Xen Kernel 2.6.18. Damit meine ich, dass die angeschlossene SATA-Platte gar nicht erst erkannt wird. 

Hier ein paar dazu passende Schnipsel:

```
# lspci  -nn

[...]

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390]

[...]

```

```
# uname -r

2.6.18-xen-r12
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep '^CONFIG_SCSI.*'

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y
```

ich hab also den AHCI Treiber geladen. Einen speziellen ATI Treiber gibt es eh nicht in diesem Kernel und laut ein bissl rumgegoogel müsste das auch der passende Treiber sein. Er tuts aber nicht - also es wird die angeschlossene HDD nicht erkannt. Das einzige was ich unter dmesg sehe ist dies:

```
pci 0000:00:11.0: set SATA to AHCI mode
```

Der Controller wird also in den ahci modus versetzt und ende.

Ich bin für Tipps dankbar. Ich muss diese HDD da zum laufen bekommen und ein Kernel-Upgrade ist eher schlecht bei diesem Xen kram da...

Beste Grüße,

MartinLast edited by BlackEye on Wed Jul 08, 2009 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

schau mal im bios nach ob du dort den SATA-Kontroller auf AHCI umstellen kannst, dann sollte es auch mit ahci treiber funktionieren.

Denn viele SATA kontroller lassen sich in verschiedene modi umschalten.

----------

## BlackEye

haha - mist...

dann muss ich erstmal wieder zum Kunden eiern, einen Monitor anschließen und die Kiste neu starten.

gut das es ssh und vpn gibt - nur zu schade das man das BIOS damit nicht auch noch fernwarten kann  :Smile: 

aber danke für den Hinweis - daran wird es dann wohl liegen :-/

----------

## BlackEye

okay, nun läuft's. War tatsächlich der falsche Modus eingestellt.

Danke!

----------

